# Cool Garmin Mount



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I just saw this. I know its probably geared more towards road bikes, but still pretty cool!

Above Category Cycling | Bar Fly Garmin Mount


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice, wonder if it will fit a 200?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Even better than that.
3T Cycling - INTEGRA


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Only for 325 dollars more! haha

I been seeing the bar fly one, looks good, I might have to pick one up


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

what is wrong with mounting set up that comes with a garmin. i have no issues with it at all


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Nothing. Some of us like to customize.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the integra is nice. but for the mtb, I do not like that mounting position "out there" in front of the bike. it exposes the GPS more and adds to the risk of breaking something in a crash. I think the on-the-stem location is ideal for the mtb, as it's quite protected by the bike in the event of a crash. With the Integra, I wouldn't be surprised if other stem companies began to introduce integrated stem mounts in other spots...and hopefully they include options for other models.

But with that said, I do see the argument posed by the vendor in the OP, that the stem mount is less than ideal for viewing. I think that depends a lot on the stem being used, but I have found a need to play around with angles a bit with my GPS. thankfully that's not too difficult, even though using shims to adjust the angle a bit may not be the cleanest option.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I wouldnt use it on my MTB either, and I never have an issue with being able to see my 500 now. I would however possibly get this for the road bike!


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks like a nice option, but the standard mount still works well for me, although it is a bit of a pain with the bars on my TT bike. I'm up to six bikes now, so I really wish Garmin would allow me to add more than 5 bikes to the profile.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I am switching to a shorter stem so now my edge 800 mount will not work. However I am not a fan of mounts like these. Have you guys seen any good diy spacers that people have used to raise the stem mount up some so it fits short stems?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Adim_X said:


> I am switching to a shorter stem so now my edge 800 mount will not work. However I am not a fan of mounts like these. Have you guys seen any good diy spacers that people have used to raise the stem mount up some so it fits short stems?


look at these threads:

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/gps-computer-light-mount-tough-situations-764232.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/paul-components-stem-cap-light-mount-gps-792732.html

still on the front page of this forum so all you'd have needed to do is look.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> look at these threads:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/gps-computer-light-mount-tough-situations-764232.html
> 
> ...


I did look, and then I asked about DIY options you guys might of seen. These mounts look like crap and put my GPS in position that I do not like. I was curious if maybe there were some spacers that someone had dremeled to raise the stock garmin mount. Don't worry I won't ask any more questions in your gps forum and I will double check every thread before ever posting a simple question again.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Adim_X said:


> I did look, and then I asked about DIY options you guys might of seen. These mounts look like crap and put my GPS in position that I do not like. I was curious if maybe there were some spacers that someone had dremeled to raise the stock garmin mount. Don't worry I won't ask any more questions in your gps forum and I will double check every thread before ever posting a simple question again.


ease off there, good buddy. you did not reference that you were aware of the mounts I linked to. if you had, I wouldn't have bothered posting those links.

super short or steeply angled stems are a big problem for GPS receivers. the only solutions I've seen are to mount to the handlebars or to the top tube.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, work was making me testy and I took your post a little demeaning. I am gonna fab up something with some stem spacers. Will post a pic of what I am thinking.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I want a professional looking mount extension that just raises the stock garmin mount. Essentially what I did here, so my garmin would mount to a shorter stem.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

They did wedges that lift for the old 305/705 mounts. I have several and use them to do exactly that. I have seen nothing similar for the new 500/800 mounts. You could get a block of plastic and a wood rasp and make something quick and easy. It would need longer O rings, but a good hardware store has those. DIY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

slocaus said:


> They did wedges that lift for the old 305/705 mounts. I have several and use them to do exactly that. I have seen nothing similar for the new 500/800 mounts. You could get a block of plastic and a wood rasp and make something quick and easy. It would need longer O rings, but a good hardware store has those. DIY! :thumbsup:


Today, I hacked up a bike tube and put layers under the mount. My mounts came with a bunch of o-rings and I had sizes long enough to fit. It did the trick, I just want to make it prettier. I got some ideas and some parts lying around. Was thinking grind on a red carbon stem spacer, and then glue a strip of tube to it to prevent slippage and basically wedge it in like i have the tube pieces above.


----------

